# Our dog died:(



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I got a call this afternoon. Our twenty year old Australian Shephard Border Collie mix died  . She's been sick for a while, like years, but I always figured she'd be around for ever. She had cancer, heart problems, she was blind and incontinent, she was almost deaf, and she had severe arthitis(to where she had to be picked up to go outside in the morning). Mom found her huddled in the corner crying in pain, with pee and poo all over her and unable to move. None of the vets would do any surgeries on her because of all the complicated health issues and her age. She put her down and burried her in the yard. She's also making her a plaque and headstone. It's so sad! We've had her since I was a freshman in High school and my aunt had her befor us since she was just a puppy  . I wish I had been there but then again, maybe it's better I wasn't.


----------



## EChryst (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm sorry. The passing of a pet is very very hard, especially one you've had for such a long time.. especially while growing up.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awe im so sorry  but omg 20?!? Your very lucky youve had your dog so long :O Your doggie will be watching over you now.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

The age is I guess why I always thought she was invincable.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry BamMcg it is tough losing a loyal friend


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm so sorry! I can't imagine losing your furfriend of so many years. Just keep in mind that she isn't suffering anymore and can now watch over you.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

so sorry for your loss.


----------

